
Hurricane Maria Puerto Rico - javiramos
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/20/us/hurricane-maria-puerto-rico.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
javiramos
Any folks in PR? Hope you are well and safe!

